# will he change colors and if so to what?



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

his dam was a sorrel that grayed out-














this is his sire- Raleighs Full Moon

this is the foal-


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

If mom is a gray, then he has a 50/50 chance of turning gray. What I thought was interesting though, is the ad for his sire says he only sires dilutes, so baby must be some type of dilute even though he looks sorrel?

Are there any white hairs on the foal at all? My colt was not born with "goggles" or any such thing, but by about 6 months of age (probably before) it was very apparent he was getting white hair on the bridge of his nose.


----------



## dullylover (Jun 19, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> If mom is a gray, then he has a 50/50 chance of turning gray. What I thought was interesting though, is the ad for his sire says he only sires dilutes, so baby must be some type of dilute even though he looks sorrel?
> 
> Are there any white hairs on the foal at all? My colt was not born with "goggles" or any such thing, but by about 6 months of age (probably before) it was very apparent he was getting white hair on the bridge of his nose.


He has lots of "roaning" on his belly and legs on the in sides and some on his eas thats hard to see, he is only a few weeks out though.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I just read in your other post that you lost his momma. I'm so sorry to hear that. :-(

I don't know the significance of the roaning on the legs/belly because foals tend to have pale legs/bellies anyway.

I did hear that chestnut foals are usually born with pink skin and grays, even if they are chestnut, are born with dark skin.

But I won't really guess about what color he is because I am not all that familiar with foal colors, and since his daddy was cremelo, he should be some sort of dilute as well.

The reason I am talking about the difference between gray vs. non-gray is that I had my first-ever foal last year out of my gray mare and he ended up being a gray. So I researched it a lot on the internet (and I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last night!).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, with that pairing, the only option is a palomino foal with a 50/50 chance of graying out, even though he doesn't look like a pali. I really don't see any signs of gray, but like THR said, sometimes it hides until the last minute.


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea, he has to be a palomino with that breeding. Would be interesting to see him tested since he looks really really sorrel. 

But since he really can't be, he must be pali and being that dark, I'd say yea, he'll probably turn grey.


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Palominos come out sorrel looking most of the time


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Palomino, and my gut is saying he will grey, but as said before, it is 50/50 chance of that.


----------



## lblagden (Apr 12, 2011)

In black based horses, dark legs at birth usually indicate a foal that will grey out, right? Is it different in red based foals? This guy has pretty light legs, so I'm curious..


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

The dilute when crossed with a gray is a crap shoot you dont always get a dilute foal because of the gray since baby was born darker I am going to say it will be a gray


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

With my colt I will guarantee a dilute foal with everything but a grey.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm still learning about color genetics (I don't breed, they just interest me) but if I am reading the sire's advertisement correctly, I am assuming it means he has been tested and is aa (non -agouti) based on the statement that he will not produce a smokey black. There are certainly people on here that know a lot more about this than me, but if that is the case, than a palomino is the only possible result, right? And then that palomino has a 50% chance of going gray.


ETA: NVM for whatever reason the whole page didn't load all the way up, and I missed seeing all the other replies that said as much already. lol!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

My mare, Cinder's foal was born pali. Both are sooty pali's. Don't know what daddy was.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmm, it would appear that the OP has been banned.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha! Well spotted Smrobs. Another faker I guess?

Come on fall lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Darn. I was going to point out that the first picture of a foal and the last two are different horses because the second foal doesn't have a sock, but Indy already mentioned that the OP has been banned. :think:


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Darn. I was going to point out that the first picture of a foal and the last two are different horses because the second foal doesn't have a sock, but Indy already mentioned that the OP has been banned. :think:


I think the first foal was supposed to be his dam as a baby. but the adult picture didn't show any pink skin where the foal picture had markings


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Darn. I was going to point out that the first picture of a foal and the last two are different horses because the second foal doesn't have a sock, but Indy already mentioned that the OP has been banned. :think:


Not sure, but I think the first foal picture was supposed to be the dam as a foal (before she grayed) though it's a moot point anyways. But Smrobs discovered the OP was banned, not me. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

MsBHavin said:


> I think the first foal was supposed to be his dam as a baby. but the adult picture didn't show any pink skin where the foal picture had markings


Wow, I hadn't even noticed that but you are so right!


----------

